# The Bob Seger Littler - Ten Months



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The Bob Seger litter has turned 10 months old, and they are looking lovely.

Thank you Ms Wesson, for producing so well

CH Mana's 5 Cents for Advice Marcato RN TC









CH ptd Marcato's Turn the Page "Mikasa"









CH ptd Marcato's Fire Inside "Moto"









Marcato's Cross of Gold "John Stamos"









Marcato's Katmandu "Ouzo"









Marcato's Neon Sky "Striker"









Marcato's Shame on the Moon "London"


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice babies... 

I like London and Ouzo the best I think


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I also like London and Ouzo best.

They are all good looking dogs though, big congrats to you!


----------



## Kaiser's Girl (Dec 17, 2014)

Pretty dogs! Moto is my favorite!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

They look great!!


----------

